# Kicked off fall garden this morning.



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

With a good chance of rain this week with approaching front. I decided to plant my fall corn this morning. Have my rows ready for squash and broccoli which will plant in a couple of weeks.
Okra and eggplant doing very well. Peppers, tomatoes and cantaloupes still producing. Purple hulls starting to bloom and coming on strong. Did finish rock in walkway's last week with help from my very good friend David Robinson who did the back breaking work. Have installed automated drip line system for berries and purple hulls. Going to add one more trough later this year and will have the garden the way I want it.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Geez, that is the neatest garden setup that I have seen in quite some time.

You could open that up for garden clubs to tour!

I would like to set up a drip line for my blueberries and raspberries. Maybe this fall or early spring. What kind of berries are you growing?


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

I have two rows of Navaho and Arapaho thornless. The third row is Natchez and when plants die off am replacing with Ouachita thornless. I have one row of Heritage Red raspberries that have done well in the heat. The drip line system has sure saved my back on watering and dragging hoses around. Think I will add a drip line system next spring where I planted the corn which is my cucumber patch.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good looking garden...and good choice of Ouachita and the Heritage red. Both do well for me.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I'm jealous. That is a nice set up and looks bunny proof. I got tired of looking at my dead garden last week and put my middle buster on and tore it up. I came back with the tiller and chewed it up and planted all the pea seeds I never got to plant during the monsoon we had earlier. If they make it fine if they don't too bad. Hope you get a good fall crop.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Temps are going to stay in the low 90s this week with a chance rain. Rolled the dice and decided to plant broccoli, zucchini, yellow and scallop squash this morning. Will get cabbage and brussels sprouts in tomorrow.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*The Grand Finale*

Well, I planted some Purple Hull's and Cream Peas the last week of August and immediately got flooded. Seventeen inches of rain the month of September and some of it came right after I planted to the tune of six inches. The Cream Peas didn't do too good and you can see the Purple Hull's almost didn't make it but it is what it is. I am sure to get a couple of meals if the "Perfect Storm" we are fixing to get doesn't wash them into the ditch. I couldn't stand it any longer so I weedeated the grass and gave them a drink today so let the rain come, that's it for me.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Can't go wrong with those peas...they are worth it just as a soil builder even if you don't eat any...great summer cover crop.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I got 4 rows 50' a row planted a month ago. Just need some rain. Broc., cab., cauli., let., greens, & carrots & 4 rows for onions late next month.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Mustard Greens*

Is it too late for mustard greens? Boy I need a dose of them with some bacon grease and chilipitin sauce. Talk about clean out the pipes. I used to plant a curly leaf and one called tender leaf I think. We cooked them in a deep pot and put a little baking soda in the water before you dropped them in. Of course you got to cook down some bacon first. I had a friend that would get sick if he even smelled them much less eat some. Must have eaten them too much when he was a kid.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Worth a try. I always plant mustards & collards. Ain't nothing like a big ol pot of greens.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

We always planted mustard and turnips after the weather got cold. They are a winter crop as far as I've been told.

Cliff


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Wado you can always buy the plants for a head start. Yes, they are a winter crop but the young will freeze.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Randy.... did you get any rain yet?


----------



## captinharry (Dec 31, 2004)

Wado said:


> I couldn't stand it any longer so I weedeated the grass and gave them a drink today so let the rain come, QUOTE]
> 
> looks good to me, you planted in the grass ?
> if so did you sprinkle the seed & let nature work or plant in the ground.
> I'm seeing a lot more then a few meals.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Planted two rows of snow peas yesterday. Let the rain begin!


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Grass*



captinharry said:


> Wado said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't stand it any longer so I weedeated the grass and gave them a drink today so let the rain come, QUOTE]
> ...


----------

